# Pigeons make the best pets! a testimonial



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

Ok guys, forgive me for gushing, but this pigeon I adopted from the animal shelter 3 months ago is such a great pet, I am so happy with him!

I took Birdy to the vet yesterday to get his nails trimmed for the first time, (of course in the waiting room I have to educate people about pigeons as pets because they've never seen it) and the vet techs came out to tell me that Birdy was such a delight and they have never seen a bird so calm and relaxed... they wrapped him in a towel and placed him on his back, and he just laid there while they trimmed his nails. They were so impressed!

He is so funny and smart ... he does this little dance and song for me when I talk to him, and he comes when called when he's out of his cage! I can call him from another room, and he comes walking out, to see what is going on. I never had any idea that a pigeon would be such a great pet! And he is going to live for around 15 years, so I can't even imagine what's to come... he'll probably be answering my phone and getting the mail. LOL


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow :O
I wish I had a pet pigeon that tame! He sounds like a real joy to have around 
I didn't think pigeons had to get their nails clipped like parakeets and things like that did. Then again mine live outside...so...yeah, haha. Good luck and I hope things go well and he lives even longer than that!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Yes, pigeons are great pets. They are fun, smart, mostly well behaved and not as demanding in their care as other birds and animals. They are perfect. 
I am glad you enjoy your little friend.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Nancy,

I'm so glad you are enjoying Birdy as you are. Truly, truly, truly .. pigeons do make wonderful pets!

Terry


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Of all of the pets I have ever had in my life, these pigeons are more companionable, fun, interesting, travel buddies, caring, they are more than pets, like family with feathers. It was just a matter of letting them be themselves in the house, they blend right in. I agree with Nancy-over and over and over again!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

I love my pigeons and I am amazed at how much they love me back. Even Papa Rob who is still skittish waits for his nightly snuggles. I love pigeon snuggles .


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Yes NancyJ, you are going to be very surprised by all the things your pigeon will do. They are funny, tender, lovely, and so smart! They are precious... pigeons are poeple too  

Suz.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats on your new pet. And yes indeedy -I agree 100% about the wonderfulness of pet pigeons. Mine always amaze me with their gentle natures and clever, sweet antics.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Welcome to the wonderful world of pet pigeons, I have a couple too...among my flock.

PLEASE don't apologize, we love hearing about your experience with Birdy, it makes us all smile and happy as we can relate!  

Skye will lay on his back if you put him on your lap, he will stay there if it is quiet. I think he does because he knows anytime he comes inside the house he gets a cut up peanut, that is worth anything to him. (I don't recommend putting them on their back after they have eaten or drank, as it is dangerous.) 

I'm glad Birdy is such a pleasant and smart bird, I bet it makes you proud. Thank you for educating those onlookers in the waiting room and for sharing your experience with us.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Way to go NancyJ ! It sounds like Birdy is full of joy and fun to be around!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nancy, 

Congratulations on your new pigeon pet, they really are such endearing animals and until a person becomes familiar with these avians, they won't understand. Pigeons are very unique and special critters to most of us but your "Birdy" sounds like a real sweetheart.

I just wanted to comment on your getting Birdy's nails clipped. It is unusual for pigeons needing to have their nails clipped, but being a "house pigeon", is more understandable since they don't get to wear them down naturally on rough surfaces such as asphalt, concrete, brick etc. 

One thing I've observed with having indoor pet pigeons for many years now is that it seems that only the females nails seem to grow to the point of needing trimming. I used to have 4 pigeons, one established pair and their two hand raised youngsters. My original hen died and I originally thought I had a male and a female couple from the first pair, but it seems that they are 2 females. This story is quite lengthly and complicated so I'll skip the details, but...

My (deceased) but original hen, and her definitely confirmed daughter both have had nails that seem to grow out of control, whereas the senior hen's mate and her other offspring's nails don't seem to grow at all or need trimming. 

It's the oddest thing because the birds live indoors and their flooring is very smooth, offering no wearing down effect at all on their nails. Yet, only the matriarchal hen and her confirmed daughter have/had the "problem' of their nails growing to the point they need filing or trimming. 

My POINT here is, that just maybe, "Birdy" is a female, rather than a male. I don't know if it has anything to do with all the calcium they ingest to produce eggs, or if this somehow influences their nails to grow faster.

Anyway, best of luck with your new companion.


----------

